# Geld ins Wasser werfen...



## Vitalier (11. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Seit gut einem Jahr bin auch ich "Jungangler", mit zarten 35.
Dieses Hobby habe ich mir sehr spaet angeeignet, habe jedoch tierisch viel Spass dabei.
Jedoch frustriert es mich, dass ich fuer wirklichen Mist richtig viel Geld bezahle.

- Aaltoeter, kaput bei der ersten Nutzung
- Wirbel von B****r 10stk, davon 4 in der Packung kaputt
- Knicklichter K**a 20stk in der Box, 4 davon brechen durch beim knicken
- Sauerstoffpumpe; in Deutschland gekauft, benoetigt Baterien die NICHT in die EU geliefert werden duerfen.

…ich koent noch ewig so weiter machen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, geht das nur mir so, ist das ein Anfaengerproblem,
oder geht es den Profis evtl. auch so?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. August 2019)

Grundsätzlich kann ich nur zu keep it simpel raten. Ein Messer ist zum aaltöten geeignet, wenn die Pumpe sehr billig war weist du warum... ich brauchte ca. Zwei Jahre um langsam zu wissen was ich will und brauche. Spare nicht an kleinteilen und Schnur.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. August 2019)

Und wenn du mit einer Firma schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, merken, nächstes Mal andere nehmen. 

Aber das ist das ewige Spielchem Learning by Doing. Passiert immer mal wieder, das z. B.  Haken am Vorfach abreißen oder sich schlecht enttüddeln. Dann nehme ich danach andere.


----------



## Andal (11. August 2019)

Ich raube dir jetzt mal ganz brüsk jede Hoffnung. Auch nach Jahrzehnten greift man immer wieder mal satt ins Klo!


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich raube dir jetzt mal ganz brüsk jede Hoffnung. Auch nach Jahrzehnten greift man immer wieder mal satt ins Klo!


----------



## rippi (11. August 2019)

Das mit den Wirbeln ist sehr interessant. Ich fische nur mit Scandi-Wirbeln und im Laufe 2018 wurden die Wirbel schlechter und schlechter. Mittlerweile findet man fast nur noch die neuen, schlechten Wirbel. Fällt euch dieser Trend auch auf?


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. August 2019)

Wie wahr , es ist auch schwer zu verallgemeinern, fast jede Firma hat auch Müll, ab einem bestimmten Preis bekommt man meist gute Qualität.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wie wahr , es ist auch schwer zu verallgemeinern, fast jede Firma hat auch Müll, ab einem bestimmten Preis bekommt man meist gute Qualität.



Nicht zwingend - selbst einige namhafte Hersteller sind bei mir untendurch!


----------



## Vitalier (11. August 2019)

Na da kann ich ja fast schon beruhigt sein, dass es mir wohl nicht allein so geht.
Manche Sachen waren auch "dumm" vom Einkauf her, wie der Aaltoeter, klar ist der Nutzlos, heute weiss ich das.
Aber als blutiger Anfaenger wusste ich das nicht und hab dem Katalog vertraut und dachte ich brauch das.

Danke fuer Eure Antworten.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Grad für den Anfang rate ich dir von Katalogkäufen ab und zu Ladenbesuchen. Du bist kein kleiner Bub mehr. Du siehst dann viel eher, was Kernschrott und  was sinnvolles Gimmick ist.


----------



## Fischer45 (12. August 2019)

Ja, es ist viel Schrott auf dem Markt. Ich habe mir Posenstopper gekauft, die lösten sich schon beim Auffädeln auf. Rutenhalter brachen beim Angeln ohne Vorwarnung ab. Filetiermesser, zum filetieren nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich kaufe nur noch bei meinem Händler, wo ich das Zeug begutachten kann. Stelle ich Mängel, oder minderwertiges Material fest, geht das Zeug sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. August 2019)

Mein Händler ist besser, letztens kriegt ich zum hören(O-Ton) : Den Scheiss verkaufe ich Dir nicht.


----------



## Fischer45 (12. August 2019)

Ein guter Händler! Der möchte seine guten Kunden behalten.


----------



## Colophonius (12. August 2019)

Kennst du zufällig erfahrene Angler in deiner Gegend? Deren Tipps sparen in der Regel viel Geld. Kumpel von mir ist in fast der gleichen Situation wie du und hat fast sein gesamtes Zeug auf mein Anraten gekauft und bisher konnte er sich nicht beschweren.  Sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick teuer aus, wenn man direkt hochwertigere Sachen kauft, aber das hält dann auch in der Regel.


Edit: 
Ein guter Händler ist ansonsten Gold wert! Mein Händler des Vertrauens angelt zum Beispiel gerne mit ähnlichen Methoden wie er. Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, frage ich ihn einfach, was er selbst benutzt. Damit habe ich bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber nicht jeder Händler ist gleich gut. Ich war letztens dabei als eine Bekannte bei einem anderen Laden beraten wurde - ich war kurz davor ihr zu sagen, dass wir jetzt gehen, da dort so viel Mist erzählt wurde. Im gleichen Laden habe ich auch eine Schnur gekauft, mit der ich sehr unzufrieden war.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. August 2019)

....oder bei Neuanschaffungen hier Board nachfragen, wer womit gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. August 2019)

die meisten händler haben beim kleinzeug nur umgelabelte billig china ware .
manchmal ist auch gar nichts anderes zu bekommen ,siehe köderfischpumpen.
die billig teile sind meist unter aller kanone verlötet und sind durch korrosion schneller kaputt als gekauft !
da bekommt man unter zig labels immer den gleichen schund .

also warum nicht gleich eine aufladbare pumpe super leise und mit usb port ?


ich hab aus der not eine tugend gemacht und versorge mich größtenteils über eigenimporte aus china .
günstig ,qualitativ höherwertig als vom grabbeltisch und meist portofrei.

aber auch in chinesien gilt :,you get what you pay for !

pumpe für 2 euro ist kein problem ! 40 euro kann man auch hinlegen ,wenn man ansprüche hat !


kleinzeugs , kopflampen, blinker , wobbler, ruten , rollen,sogar köderfischpumpen mit solarpanel

bei messer und co muß man sich schon ein wenig über die materie und material schlau machen.
stahl ist nicht gleich stahl ,scharf und schnitthaltig können zwei ganz unterschiedliche eigenschaften sein

will man das custom knife handgedengelt , oder praktikable massenware .

auch da selektiert der preis !

unter 20 euro bekommst du nur spielzeug blech und darüber meist auch!

es geht aber auch günstig und gut , wie die messer von der firma Dick da ist man schon ab 16 ,50- euro dabei und zufrieden

so zieht sich der rote faden durch den gerätewald

billig bleibt billig #
gut und günstig kann man bekommen

völlig overrated und überteuertes  findest du auch an jeder ecke
gerne marktschreierisch  angeboten von drittklassigen  xy "teamanglern "


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Beim Messer kann man sagen: mit opinel oder Mora macht man nix falsch und die Ausgaben halten sich sehr in grenzen


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. August 2019)

Mora kenne ich nicht, aber Optinel würde ich Blind wieder kaufen. Und ansonsten ein kleines Schweitzer Messer, immer zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mora kenne ich nicht, aber Optinel würde ich Blind wieder kaufen. Und ansonsten ein kleines Schweitzer Messer, immer zu gebrauchen.


Falls du mal aufrüsten willst sind die echt gute Arbeitsmesser ohne chichi, sind aber mit feststehender Klinge. Viele Jäger, Angler und sonstige outdoorfreunde schwören drauf


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mora kenne ich nicht, aber Optinel würde ich Blind wieder kaufen. Und ansonsten ein kleines Schweitzer Messer, immer zu gebrauchen.


Ein Vic, oder Wenger hat Mann sowieso immer in der Hosentasche, sonst würde er ja nackt das Haus verlassen. Mora sind die Arbeitsmesser schlechthin - am besten mit der Dreilagenklinge, wegen der Schärfe. Und ein Opinel No. 12 gehört in jedes Angelzeug.

Das ist die Pflicht. Die Kür fängt danach an.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2019)

Als ich vor einigen Jahren mit dem Angeln (wieder) richtig angefangen habe, gab es einen Spruch, den ich mir direkt hätte hinter die Ohren schreiben sollen.
"Wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei Mal".

Und das ist bei vielen Dingen in der Angelbranche so. Auch da gibt es Grenzen und vieles bezahlt man für die Optik, Verpackung und den Namen. Aber dieser ganze "billig Ramsch", den man sich gerne durch gut platzierte Werbung oder in den Online-Shops in den passenden "Schnäppchen/Sale/Whatever" Rubriken andrehen lässt, ist oft großer Mist.

Das beste (bei dir im Beitrag zensierte) Beispiel ist Behr, die sehr viel Schrott auf den Markt hauen. Die Stahlvorfächer und ähnliche, die man in großen Verpackungen mit 80 Vorfächern zum Preis von 5 Vorfächern bekommt, sind großer Mist und sollten nicht Mal verkauft werden dürfen, da man damit eher Fische verangelt als zu landen.

Zum Glück gibts Foren, da kann man dann gut recherchieren oder vorher nachfragen, ob etwas taugt oder nicht.

Aber ja, ich glaube jeder Angler hat solche Fehler gemacht und auch heute noch werden sie gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Wobei gerade behr da sehr ambivalent ist. Die Wathosen sollen ok sein, was ich an Taschen etc gesehen habe hat mich auch überzeugt (gerade im Vergleich zu meiner Balzer Rutentasche wo gestern der letzte reissverschlussgriff abgerissen ist) aber tatsächlich: kauf nicht zu billigen Mist und im Zweifel tausch dich aus, gerne hier


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Den größten Mist legt man meistens dann in den Warenkorb, wenn man die Wunschartikel eigentlich schon hat, aber noch irgendwelche Grenzen erreichen möchte. Versandkostenfreiheit, oder so...


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2019)

Wobei ich vom Stationären Handel frustriert bin, wurde mit 30% Rabatt in den Laden gelockt und habe am Ende für ne Rute trotzdem 10% überm durchschnitts-Onlinepreis gezahlt. Mittlerweile mach ich mich über einen Artikel schlau und warte dann irgendwelche Rabattaktionen im Onlinehandel ab, dann schlag ich zu, dass sind dann meistens auch nicht die bemängelten Billig-Artikel. Im Laden wird ja meistens auch nur frei nach Schnauze beraten, Geheimtipps und so, Artikel die halt schnell raus müssen...


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Wenn man noch so gar keine Ahnung hat, ist ein Mentor immer eine gute Lösung. Zumindest hast du dann einen, den du anschnauzen kannst, wenn es schief ging.


----------



## Michael.S (12. August 2019)

Da kann man auch noch die Laguiole Messer hinzufügen , ich finde die Klingenform ideal als Fischmesser , gibt es von ganz billig bis ganz teuer , auch als Sammlermesser ideal


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Laguiole ist vor allem das absolut perfekte Brotzeitmesser!

Und zum Filetiereisen ... das braucht beim Angeln kein Mensch. Das ist ein Werkzeug für die Küche, nach dem Fischen.


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Vic, oder Wenger hat Mann sowieso immer in der Hosentasche, sonst würde er ja nackt das Haus verlassen. Mora sind die Arbeitsmesser schlechthin - am besten mit der Dreilagenklinge, wegen der Schärfe. Und ein Opinel No. 12 gehört in jedes Angelzeug.
> 
> Das ist die Pflicht. Die Kür fängt danach an.



Vorsicht das öffentliche tragen von Messern ohne guten Grund ist nicht erlaubt. 

Hat schon Handwerker in der Mittagspause erwischt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Vorsicht das öffentliche tragen von Messern ohne guten Grund ist nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Hat schon Handwerker in der Mittagspause erwischt.


Vic und weniger sind 'Schweizer taschenmesser'iirc fallen die nicht drunter


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2019)

So weit ich weiß alle Messer.


----------



## Wurmbaader (12. August 2019)

@Stulle
Das stimmt Gott sei Dank noch nicht.
Verboten ist aktuell das Führen von Messern mit einer Klingenlaenge von mehr als 12cm und einhaendig zu öffnende Messer, sobald diese fest zu arretiern sind, sofern kein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt.
(Jagd, Berufsausuebung, Brauchtumspflege,etc.)
Ausnahme sind Sogenannte Sonderbezike z.B. Schulen, Rotlichtviertel, öffentliche Veranstaltungen usw. Dort kann/ ist auch das Fuehren kleinerer Messer verboten. Das macht aber ja auch Sinn.

Siehe WaffG *§ 42 und 42a*
Bitte keinen Unsinn verbreiten der noch nicht beschlossen ist und hoffentlich nicht wird weil Unsinnig.

Grüße Wurmbaader


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Das stimmt Gott sei Dank noch nicht.
> Verboten ist aktuell das Führen von Messern mit einer Klingenlaenge von mehr als 12cm und einhaendig zu öffnende Messer, sobald diese fest zu arretiern sind, sofern kein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt.
> (Jagd, Berufsausuebung, Brauchtumspflege,etc.)
> ...




Die rechtliche Situation in Deutschland sieht, je nach Art des Messers, unterschiedlich aus. So ist der Umgang mit Klappmessern erlaubt, jedoch das öffentliche Führen dieser, wenn es sich um feststellbare Einhandmesser handelt, nicht gestattet.

Das Führungsverbot nach dem Waffengesetz greift, sofern der Klappmechanismus einhändigt bedient und festgestellt werden kann.Außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung oder des Grundstücks, müssen die Messer in verschlossenen Behältnissen transportiert werden. Handelt es sich um ein Einhandmesser, muss dieses in der Wohnung für andere unzugänglich und sicher gelagert werden (in einem Behältnis oder verschlossenen Schrank) und darf nicht offen herumliegen.

Das betrifft mich beruflich schon ein paar Jahre ist sogar bei der Firma durchgesprochen worden.


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2019)

Cuttermesser in der zollstocktasche im Supermarkt zb gibt schon Bußgelder.


----------



## Wurmbaader (12. August 2019)

So absolut korrekt. Wenn du es allerdings Beruflich benoetigst sollte das aber auch kein Problem sein.
Taschenmesser und Feststehende bis 12cm sind aber definitiv kein Problem.


----------



## Wurmbaader (12. August 2019)

Ja. Ein Kuttermesser ist laut Definition auch ein Einhandmesser.
Bescheuert aber wahr. Allerdings kenne ich keinen Polizist der sowas auch nur beanstanden würde. Und ich kenne ein paar.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2019)

Hallo,

als Angler kann ich jederzeit ein Messer mit mir führen, da ich ja einen Bedarf nachweisen kann. Gilt natürlich nicht für Einhandmesser.
Zu den Einhandmesser-Unsinn noch, ich mache jedes meiner Taschenmesser (mit Ausnahme des Schweizers) mit einer Hand auf, obwohl dies keine sogenannten Einhandmesser sind. Beim Schweizer ist es mir auch einmal gelungen, dabei habe ich mich aber in den Finger geschnitten, weshalb ich da keinen zweiten Versuch machte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Ganz ehrlich. Wer wurde denn schon mal im Supermarkt, oder sonstwo "auf der grünen Wiese" spontan kontrolliert, ob er ein Gentlemanmesser in der  Hosentasche hat? Das man damit nicht in den Flieger eincheckt, oder bestimmte Gerichtsverhandlungen besucht ist klar. Aber sonst??


----------



## Mikesch (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ... Das man damit nicht in den Flieger eincheckt, ...


In den 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts war das auch noch kein Problem.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vic und weniger sind 'Schweizer taschenmesser'iirc fallen die nicht drunter




seit neuestem Doch !


Wurmbaader schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Das stimmt Gott sei Dank noch nicht.
> Verboten ist aktuell das Führen von Messern mit einer Klingenlaenge von mehr als 12cm und einhaendig zu öffnende Messer, sobald diese fest zu arretiern sind, sofern kein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt.
> (Jagd, Berufsausuebung, Brauchtumspflege,etc.)
> ...


https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/waffengesetz/messer/


----------



## Kochtopf (13. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> seit neuestem Doch !
> 
> https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/waffengesetz/messer/


Da steht: _"Im Falle eines Taschenmessers spielt die Funktionsweise ebenfalls eine Rolle. Lässt es sich nur mit beiden Händen ausklappen, fällt dieses Taschenmesser nicht unters Waffengesetzt, darf also ohne Einschränkungen geführt werden"_

Ich sehe jetzt in einem Victorinox kein Einhandmesser mit arretierbarer klinge


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Auch von Vic gibt es solche und solche!


----------



## Kochtopf (13. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Auch von Vic gibt es solche und solche!


Auch wenn es von Tempo Klopapier gibt denke ich bei Tempo an Taschentücher


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch wenn es von Tempo Klopapier gibt denke ich bei Tempo an Taschentücher


VOR der Benutzung spielt es auch keine Rolle.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. August 2019)

Vitalier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Seit gut einem Jahr bin auch ich "Jungangler", mit zarten 35.
> Dieses Hobby habe ich mir sehr spaet angeeignet, habe jedoch tierisch viel Spass dabei.
> Jedoch frustriert es mich, dass ich fuer wirklichen Mist richtig viel Geld bezahle.
> ...


Ich denke schon. 
@Kochtopf hat ja schon was dazu gepostet......


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

LaGuiole Klappmesser , 440er Stahl, Ich mag es die Klinge jeder Zeit ohne Maschine , 
einfach mit einem kleinen Schleifsteinblatt die Klinge wieder aufzurichten, 
hat für mich was beruhigendes ; (


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2019)

Männermeditation!


----------



## phirania (14. August 2019)

Geld " verbrennen "stärkt die Wirtschaft....


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. August 2019)

jep ich verbrenn regelmäßig was auf einem kleinen altar .


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jep ich verbrenn regelmäßig was auf einem kleinen altar .


Heißt der Altar Moped und ist mobil


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei gerade behr da sehr ambivalent ist. Die Wathosen sollen ok sein, was ich an Taschen etc gesehen habe hat mich auch überzeugt (gerade im Vergleich zu meiner Balzer Rutentasche wo gestern der letzte reissverschlussgriff abgerissen ist) aber tatsächlich: kauf nicht zu billigen Mist und im Zweifel tausch dich aus, gerne hier


Habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Snaps und Wirbel von Behr, ihre Gummifische und Twister zählen aber zu meinen liebsten Gummiködern.


----------



## Bilch (14. August 2019)

Auch beim Angeln zeigt sich leider, dass die Erfahrungen direkt proportional zu der Zahl der fehlgekauften (Angel)sachen sind


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. August 2019)

Ist halt so, wer etwas Begreifen will muss das auch tuhn, am besten mit beinden Händen 
etwas betasten bzw ( hier kommst ) begreifen. Mein erster Schleifstein war der aus Opa´s
Werkzeugkiste mein liebster ist mittlerweile der Arkansas , wer beide Steine in Händen 
hält, kann den Unterschied begreifen oder ist einfach Grobmotoriker....


----------



## Purist (15. August 2019)

Vitalier schrieb:


> Jedoch frustriert es mich, dass ich fuer wirklichen Mist richtig viel Geld bezahle.
> 
> - Aaltoeter, kaput bei der ersten Nutzung
> - Wirbel von B****r 10stk, davon 4 in der Packung kaputt
> ...



Als Angler merkst du früher oder später, dass sehr viel Schrott auf dem Markt, auch von namhaften und altbewährten "Markenfirmen". Das ist oftmals ungelabeltes Chinazeug, man kann aber auch in Osteuropa richtigen Müll herstellen.
Du lernst aber auch damit umzugehen, entweder den Schrott richtig zu benutzen (bei manchem geht das wirklich), ihn in einem bestimmten Maß einfach zu tolerieren  oder ihn erst gar nicht zu kaufen.
Im Zweifel hilft immer Reduktion und lieber hohe Qualität zu kaufen, anstatt die Vollausrüstung aus Billigkram.

Ich habe z.B. seit Jahrzehnten keine Sauerstoffpumpe mehr im Einsatz (keine lebenden Köfis mehr erlaubt..), benutze aus Prinzip keine Knicklichter und ärgere mich mit Wirbeln aller Hersteller mehr oder auch einmal weniger herum.


----------



## Wünschelrute (16. August 2019)

Als Messer kann ich auch nur die Opinel empfehlen, hab allerdings ein 10er und kein 12er. Erledigt den Job aber auch.
Hab lange nicht so viel Erfahrung wie die meisten hier, aber speziell Bleie, aber auch viel anderen Kleinkram, kauf ich ausschließlich bei AliExpress. Auch viele Köder. Wenn ich im Laden sehe, dass einige exakt gleiche Dinge für das Fünffache verkauft werden von dem, was sie bei Ali kosten, dann kann ich nicht umhin mich verarscht zu fühlen. 
Für viele Sachen suche ich jedoch immer noch den Angelladen meines Vertrauens auf.


----------



## Vitalier (20. August 2019)

Habe mein Equipment jetzt mal ausgemistet (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes) und bin in die etwas gehobenere Preisklasse gegangen.
Es wurde direkt mit einem schoenen Barsch belohnt.




> Ich habe z.B. seit Jahrzehnten keine Sauerstoffpumpe mehr im Einsatz (keine lebenden Köfis mehr erlaubt..)


...ich brauch die um mein Bier sprudelig zu halten, alles andere klingt doch schon unlogisch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (26. August 2019)

Ich kaufe nur qualitativ hochwertiges Angelequipment. Ich habe lieber eine minimalistische Ausrüstung, also nur so viel wie ich benötige und auch nur Gegenstände von deren Nützlichkeit, Ästhetik und Qualität ich überzeugt bin. 
Das ist gar nicht so teuer, da die Angelsachen lange halten und funktional sind und Geld durch den Nichtkauf von wenig Nützlichem und Schrott gespart wird. Natürlich tätige ich auch mal einen Fehlkauf...

Woran erkennt der Anfänger und dies war auch die Ausgangsfrage was er/sie kaufen soll/kann/will? Das ist selbstverständlich schwierig da zu Beginn der Angelpassion die Ausprägung noch nicht vorhanden sein kann und Erfahrung fehlt.

Ich weiß auch keine funktionierende, sichere Abkürzung des Lernprozesses, schlage aber trotzdem folgendes vor:

1. Kaufdisziplin
wenig (keine) Spontankäufe sondern gezielter Kauf nach längerer Überlegung und Recherche. Gerne auch gepflegtes, hochwertiges auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. In Foren, Google und YouTube über das ins Auge gefasste Objekt der Begierde (Vorteile, Nachteile, Probleme) und dessen Alternativen informieren.
2. Die Komponenten müssen zueinander passen
Rute und Rolle sollen miteinander harmonieren, eine angenehme Balance bilden, die Schnur soll zur Rute und Rolle und der Art des Angelns passen (Schnurstärke, sinkend/schwimmend, Abriebfestigkeit, Farbe, usw). Die Rutenhalter sollen zur Angelart passen - die Matchrute braucht einen anderen Rutenhalterkopf als eine ausgelegte Grundrute. Zusammenfassend: Alle Komponenten Rute, Rolle, Ablage, Schnur, Montage, Bisserkennung, Knoten (ggf. lernen!) bis hin zum Haken und Köder durchdenken und harmonisieren (vor dem Kauf).
3. Kleinteile sind auch wichtig! passende und stabile Wirbel (nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, mattfarbend unauffällig?) die richtigen Haken für Zielfisch, Köder und Montage (Größe, Drahtdicke, Schärfe, Widerhaken ja oder nein, Farbe), eine Schere mit der das Schneiden Freude macht, ein gutes Messer, usw...
Zusammenfassend: alles was zur Montage gehört ist wichtig und sollte gut gewählt werden.


----------



## phirania (27. August 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur qualitativ hochwertiges Angelequipment. Ich habe lieber eine minimalistische Ausrüstung, also nur so viel wie ich benötige und auch nur Gegenstände von deren Nützlichkeit, Ästhetik und Qualität ich überzeugt bin.
> Das ist gar nicht so teuer, da die Angelsachen lange halten und funktional sind und Geld durch den Nichtkauf von wenig Nützlichem und Schrott gespart wird. Natürlich tätige ich auch mal einen Fehlkauf...
> 
> Woran erkennt der Anfänger und dies war auch die Ausgangsfrage was er/sie kaufen soll/kann/will? Das ist selbstverständlich schwierig da zu Beginn der Angelpassion die Ausprägung noch nicht vorhanden sein kann und Erfahrung fehlt.
> ...



Na denn erstmal Willkommen im Board...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. August 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn erstmal Willkommen im Board...


Also ich brauche keine dusseligen Vorstellungsthreads. Es schreibt eh nur @Hering 58 eine Begrüßung und mich interessiert der Background nicht die Bohne - aber fachlich fundierte oder wenigstens abseitige Posts finde ich super.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2019)

Vitalier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Seit gut einem Jahr bin auch ich "Jungangler", mit zarten 35.
> Dieses Hobby habe ich mir sehr spaet angeeignet, habe jedoch tierisch viel Spass dabei.
> Jedoch frustriert es mich, dass ich fuer wirklichen Mist richtig viel Geld bezahle.
> ...



wes nich, was de dich uffregst;-)))

ich koof seid Jahren Jahreskarten vom Verein und was mache ich- ich geh zum Orbeidseinsatz und gud is, die 2 bis 3 Stunden im Gahr, die iech angeln gieh, no dos ist Galdferbrenne  bur ;-)))


----------

